# McGraw Ford closed



## wilber85 (May 30, 2010)

McGraw Ford seems to be closed right now. All entrances are gated off.  Anyone know when its gonna open back up?  I was hoping to start scouting soon...


----------



## SWbowhunter (May 31, 2010)

Most of McGraw Ford is walk in access only. I can't think of an open road on the place.


----------



## wilber85 (May 31, 2010)

Even the check in station is gated off so you cant even pull in to park.  I dont mind walkin once I get there, but I dont see a place to even leave my truck.


----------



## blackbear (Jun 4, 2010)

I would do myself a favor and just drive over to Dawson forest wma or pine log wma...lots more access..good luck..


----------



## nick220 (Aug 19, 2010)

When I drove past the check in area this past weekend the gate was open. How is the hunting there?


----------



## brownhounds (Sep 2, 2010)

I have not hunted it much, but I thought about hunting it a lot more this season.  I think it has too much pressure, but I am not sure.


----------



## brownhounds (Sep 8, 2010)

Anybody going this weekend to McGraw Ford?


----------



## dwayneluvs2hunt (Sep 8, 2010)

I"ll be there on Sunday. Family commitment Sat.


----------



## brownhounds (Sep 9, 2010)

Do many people hunt there?


----------



## Impact97 (Sep 9, 2010)

*McGraw Ford*

It depends on what you call many.  There are several people that hunt there a lot, me included, if you add the typical joe public land crawler that will bump you, there are a good many people that show up early in the season.  Like many bow only areas, as soon as gun season opens, you will find much more opportunity to have free run of lots of acerage.  There are deer there, you just have to really work for them.


----------



## brownhounds (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## brownhounds (Sep 13, 2010)

Anybody have any luck or see any deer at Mcgraw Ford this weekend?


----------



## Skoal Brother (Sep 13, 2010)

I was out there Sat and didn't see anything.  Also I can't find any scat where I usually hunt


----------



## dwayneluvs2hunt (Sep 13, 2010)

I hunted there Sunday. Did see 1, there were people every where. I had to go to my 3rd stand option. People everywhere


----------



## nick220 (Sep 13, 2010)

I hunted Saturday morning and evening and Sunday morning and did not see a thing. Sunday evening I went to Dawson forest WMA and saw three deer. A big doe with her fawn and a very little fawn with spots. The fawn with spots went up the the doe and the doe left the baby fawn and did not let the baby tag along.

After that I got lost for three hours in the woods. I finally called Dawson County Sheriff's Office. They had a Deputy park on the wood with his sirens on so I can follow the sound. Thank God for that Deputy.


----------



## brownhounds (Sep 13, 2010)

Are you allowed to tape the trees on WMA's?


----------



## nick220 (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't see why not, everyone else does it. I didn't do it this time because I thought I knew how to get to my truck but I was wrong. Next time I know I will put up tape or cat eyes no matter what.


----------



## craig barnett (Sep 14, 2010)

Went scouting today and found some sign, but could not find no acorns what so ever. Didnt look many people hunting where i go, but i go pretty deep in the woods. Did anybody do any good.


----------



## nick220 (Sep 14, 2010)

I did not see a thing. There was a ten pointer killed this past weekend. I think it is to hot for them to move and they are moving at night.


----------



## hikingthehills (Oct 13, 2010)

How rough is the land up there? I am kinda interested in going this weekend. Never been there before. Is the hunting pretty good? Everyone else will be in the woods with a gun and thats when I do the best with an arrow!


----------



## brownhounds (Oct 14, 2010)

Should be a pretty good weekend.


----------

